# Overclocking Q9550 To 3.5ghz+



## KrAzEdOnE666 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have fixed my freezing problem from before, turns out I had a illegal copy of Vista on my machine I had no idea that it was illegal. I am using Windows 7 Professional now and everything is fine.

*My Specs are:*

CPU: Intel Quad Core Q9550 (2.83ghz) (Liquid Cooled)
MB: Asus Striker II Extreme (Liquid Cooled Chipset)
PS: Antec 1000W TPQ
GPU: 2x Nvidia GTX280's (SLI)
SOUND: SupremeFX II Onboard Card
MEM: 4x 1GB Kingston 1333 9/9/9 Sticks
HD: 1 TB WDC

Any help such as what to set frequencies, voltages, etc. would be nice. I see some people have q9550's to 4.0 ghz, I don't really want to go THAT high as it shortens life expectency, around 3.5-3.8 is fine. Btw thanks in advance to greenbrucelee for all the help.

Edit: If mods can move this to overclocking would be great, didn't even notice that section... lol.
Or this section would be fine I guess too since dealing with cpu and bios.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't have the power to move a thread or post.

Also I take no responsability if your system gets damaged due to overclocking, you should be aware the overclocking voids the warranty and shortens the life of the cpu regardless of how much you overclock it.

Go into the Bios
Switch off Intel Speedstep and C1E
Up the FSB by 25MHz
Save & exit and reboot

If you get into Windows download prime 95 and Real temp. Start real temp and go to the settings and set the TJ max for all cores to 95.

Keep Real Temp open and start prime 95 run a full blend in test for 30 minutes. If your temps do not go above 60 degrees stop the blend in test and go back to the bios and up the FSB again by 10MHz.

Save and reboot if you get into Windows then all is fine and you can reboot and go back to the bios to overclock again.

You only start raising voltages when the cpu becomes unstable or when you think it's about to become unstable.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

3.8GHz is _possible_ with a 9550. Advisable? Ehhhhh...


3.5GHz we can do, though. Follow Greebrucelee's instructions, and also read this:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## KrAzEdOnE666 (Dec 2, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> 3.8GHz is _possible_ with a 9550. Advisable? Ehhhhh...
> 
> 
> 3.5GHz we can do, though. Follow Greebrucelee's instructions, and also read this:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


Thanks for this.

I have changed it, just dl'd and ran Prime95 and it comes up with Run A Torture Test

Options are:

Small FFTs
In-Place Large FFTs
Blend
Custom


Which should I choose?

Edit: Did I read fully? No I seen full blend in greenbrucelee so I assume Blend.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Either In-Place Large FFTs or Blend. If you do the Large FFTs then you'll also want to run Memtest86+. Large FFTs test the CPU harder, but then you need to test your RAM as well. Blend tests both RAM and CPU, but only at 95% instead of 99.9%.


----------

